# Case Mod -  HAF 7.1 AMP



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello to all,
I am Rakesh Sharma from Jodhpur India, Came here with another Case mod.


This case mod will be different from all the case mods out there.


As you all know I am having a Corsair 300R case and a self-made 7.1 Audio amplifier since they both acquire quit a large space in my room. So now I am ordered (from whom…? You all married person know very well wink.gif) to throw one of the above out of the room.
So an idea came in my mind why not combine both in one case.

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/9648/skwh.jpg

Now I am building a HTPC with 7.1 (@ 100w per channel) amplifier.
 (Still hunting for any alternative case or Idea) for this build. And so naming this build as HAF HTPC-7.1 AMP.

For this I will be re-designing and building all amp PCBs, getting smaller and more efficient heatsinks.
From PC will be replacing 5.25 optical drive with a Laptop slim optical drive. In order to do so first I have to make a Slimline Sata connector.
Hunted down a faulty laptop motherboard with slim Sata connector.

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/1694/jyvp.jpg

De-soldering the connector using hot gun. Covered the connector with alu-foil to protect him for heat.

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/1871/q0m6.jpg

Done.

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/3869/h2fn.jpg
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4630/2ubf.jpg

Now time to cut a black sata cable, and solder it to the connector.

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/8194/urx3.jpg
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/2603/rlf3.jpg

Now added cable for power.

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/3318/ntoh.jpg

Perfect fit.

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/3489/gp17.jpg
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/4136/h1nl.jpg

Added a molex connector to power the drive.

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/7892/81uu.jpg

Now used some M-seal to shape the connector, let it solidify. Now filled it to final shape. Later will be colouring it black.
ALL done looks perfect works fine too.

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/3446/jv84.jpg
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/4839/8zkp.jpg
*img547.imageshack.us/img547/5295/rgqx.jpg
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/5026/u19q.jpg
*img541.imageshack.us/img541/3833/58at.jpg
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/1949/7wes.jpg


Yesterday visited a textile factory locally for my custom ERP software. 
But found these nylon sleeve in there production line, so got some for my case build.

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/5954/cbbf.jpg
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/6251/athv.jpg
*img812.imageshack.us/img812/1461/3bhe.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/9789/cs33.jpg
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/6324/knme.jpg

looks good.some more cable sleevings..
*img593.imageshack.us/img593/9172/ij97.jpg
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/7899/gtpe.jpg


Final got the Case.. Done some modding..


Disassembled the case. removed the hdd hot swap cage and will be installing power plugs for amp. 
Now let pictures talk.

*img547.imageshack.us/img547/1558/47va.jpg

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/3114/pmyn.jpg

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/1412/kq0q.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img199/111/ou02.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img405/3849/h6yo.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img818/8751/zjb0.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img22/7707/q6ek.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img826/1870/kt9b.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img191/9177/t5nd.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img138/3030/5m5a.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img600/3210/u03m.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img194/6138/4kpk.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img405/9905/bvfa.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img138/7529/lvnd.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img266/6582/z73g.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img43/806/niea.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img33/5789/lccp.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img17/4599/2lxg.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img9/5325/rb7k.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img560/6271/nu47.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img822/7761/76c7.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img844/4732/igrq.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img819/6333/kq7s.jpg

Done the power connector work.

*imageshack.us/a/img822/4176/cywt.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img818/5769/dq1d.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img703/6707/r350.jpg


Done Optical Drive modding.. Made some space for Audio Amplifier Powersupply.


*imageshack.us/a/img818/1192/48k3.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img208/976/o1br.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img203/9094/qc21.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img21/8172/fs6m.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img834/1956/imy9.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img268/9051/0yb1.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img560/6692/s1l9.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img96/1976/z04s.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img17/6538/5v63.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img13/3844/xcr8.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img18/8299/zxra.jpg


Done audio connectors

*imageshack.us/a/img577/6407/gyst.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img850/1779/s9hj.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img10/7493/6jxf.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img42/168/a4bw.jpg


Amplifier section separated from other PC Components 
to reduce audio interference.


*imageshack.us/a/img547/551/mhhu.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img825/8502/6yhs.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img845/3733/45by.jpg

Thanks for watching, hope you all like it.
Will update more soon

Rakesh Sharma


----------

